# I Can SEE! ... Thank God!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Howdy!

I can SEE!*

OK, you ask… So What?

*First of all, a Cataract is an abnormality that forms on the Lens inside the eyeball… Once you get them, glasses will NOT solve the problem… The only solution is to replace the Lens inside the eye… They have been doing this for many years and, according to my Dr., there was only a 1% chance there could be a problem. 99% chance of NO Problem.*

Well, I have been wearing glasses since the 7th grade (and should have started earlier)... 
I just had Cataract surgery in my Right eye to:

*1.* Get rid of the Cataracts.

*2.* Get Distance Vision corrected.

*3.* Get Astigmatism corrected.

The normal replacement lens takes care of #'s 1 & 2 BUT, does NOT correct the Astigmatism, forcing you to still need glasses to correct it… There is a Special lens available that also corrects the Astigmatism! It's called a *TORIC* lens… $1,200 per eye… it does it!
I elected to get the *TORIC* lens in my Right eye so I would also get the Astigmatism corrected. * IT WORKS!!*

Near, close-up vision is NOT corrected, requiring Reading glasses, that I will be using.

There is a lens that does it all… it's called a *ReSTOR* lens… $1,900 per eye… It will correct Everything, Close to Far, but don't know about the Astigmatism… I did not consider this lens.

By the looks of it, I can see down to about 24" away without glasses in Right eye; the real close-up to be corrected with reading glasses. (OK with me!) I think I will be able to drive without any glasses!

*Everything from ~24" to infinity is VERY CLEAR and SHARP! I CAN SEE! WITHOUT GLASSES!
I LOVE IT!!*

I can hardly wait to get the Left eye done!

I will be getting the Standard lens in Left eye as soon as I can get it!! Insurance covers it 100%.

I do NOT have Astigmatism in the left eye, so the Standard lens will work just FINE Correcting #'s 1 and 2 above…. leaving only the Close-up vision to be corrected with reading glasses.

*This is just AWESOME! *

And the nice thing, I guess, is that *MY OLD GLASSES *just mess up my total vision; therefore, *they are NOW USELESS JUNK!! Whoopeee!! Never to be worn by me ever again!*

Right now, in looking at the computer screen, I can do it TWO WAYS…

*1.* Close my right eye, using my Cataract ridden Left eye, getting super close to the screen.

*2.* Using a large magnifying glass! It's amazing… The clear vision I get from the Right eye, overpowers my brain in seeing from my Left eye… and all of it is nice & clear! (BUT, it takes my extra hand to Hold It! LOL )

I find myself switching back & forth (like when typing), etc. More FUN!
I will be glad when I get reading glasses to take care of it…

*Crazy thing… *I used to take OFF my glasses to easily see the computer screen & then, put my glasses ON to see the TV, across the room…
NOW, I can get super close to the screen to read & type *and just look UP to see TV ALL WITHOUT GLASSES!!*

Fantastic!

Just thought you'd be interested in my Cataract eye correction experience…

*NO PAIN or STRAIN! *... Just a lot of Drops and taping on a Shield (to be used for 1 month) for sleeping!

If you have questions about my experience, feel free to ask them… I will do my best to answer them.

Take care,


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good news Joe!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

My last eye exam the doctor said I have the beginning stages of cataracts. I was less than thrilled.
Always good to hear *good *health news from someone who has experienced it.
Good for you Joe…...................


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very cool…fun read to about your experiences. I'm happy for you


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Vision is a precious thing. Congratulations Joe on regaining yours!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Great news, Joe.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

That's great news! Make's it easier in the shop I bet!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is good joe

should help allot
in the shop
and the bathroom too

we see so many 'new' medical things
but don't get to find out how they actually work

glad you got to find out

and thanks for sharing


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This sounds great, Joe. I have some eye problems and am a little concerned about it so I need to check this out. I'm so glad that it's working out for you. It will definitely help with your woodworking.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulation Joe. Had both of my eyes done. Need "readers" for anything within arms length but I have them all over the house and shop. Have an "Opti-visor" with 2.5 diopter lens for close up work in the shop and even have a pain of bi-focal sunglasses that are Plano and have the 2.5 diopter lenses for reading. ;-)


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

That's Great Joe, I'm happy for you it really sucks not being able to see good I just started wearing glasses the eyes aint like they use to be


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I know what your going through. Had mine done about 5 years ago with the expensive lens and haven't worn glasses since. It's a great feeling to be able to see all the beautiful colors again. Congrats to you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Working in the Shop is "OFF LIMITS" until I get the ALL CLEAR from my Dr.

Eye must be healed 110% before I will chance it…

No fine sawdust is going to mess this up!

Once I'm cleared, instead of wearing Seeing Glasses, which also doubled as Safety Glasses, I will be wearing Safety Glasses when called for…

Thank you for your kind words… I hope this helps others faced with the same problem…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 news Joe. Now you won't have to type so big…. heheheheheehe


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Roger,

Good point… I'm up to 14 pt text… I like 12 pt normally.

LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*There is something else I am noticing!!*

Before, after I read for awhile, I would feel eye stress fatigue & would just have to take a break or go to bed.

NOW, *I feel NO eye stress fatigue at all!*

*Did I also tell Y'all that I read the Computer screen without glasses… not even a Magnifying Glass!!*

I see the Dr. Fri… I'm going to ask him when I can other eye done ASAP!!

LOVE IT!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe,
Congrats on the news regarding your eyes.
Your write-up was very informative.
I just had my annual eye exam. Been wearing glasses since I was an infant. I'm 67 next month. My sight is horrible in the last year due to cataracts. I cannot see the golf ball after 150 yards.
My Doc said I'm a long way from surgery as they have not "ripened" 
I cannot accept this as driving at night has become dangerous. I can't read a license plate 50 feet away.
So I have an appointment with another Doc and I will continue to shop until I find one that will correct/operate so I can see again..
I have read that the old school thinking was to wait years before performing the surgery. Now the opinion is to do it sooner. So I have to find the modern Doc. HA!
Hopefully I am eligible for the ReStor lens.
Wish me luck. I'll let you know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*JimC:*

I found out today that *there is another lens in the ReStore class…*
It's called a Crystal lens (not sure about the spelling)... will get more info soon.

During my last Dr. Appt., I told him I was HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY and was ready to get the Left eye started!

My left eye does not have Astigmatism… so, it's a straight Vanilla eye…

I was thinking of getting a standard lens correcting Distance vision and wearing reading glasses for closeup.

Then, I thought of my woodworking experiences without cataract surgery… NO Glasses for UP Close adjustments, measurements, and Glasses back on for the rest… I was CONSTANTLY taking my glasses OFF, setting them down somewhere safe, doing my thing, then putting them back on!

*I decided I did NOT want to do that anymore…*

I told the Dr. that I could read the computer screen very well and distance as well with just my Rt eye fixed and was thinking of a ReStor lens for the LT eye so I could see Close to Far without glasses and asked if there would be any conflict between the two eyes when it was all done. He said there would be a slight period of time of small conflict and it would go away and all would be fine. * THEN, he told me about another way to handle the problem.*
He said that a Standard lens could be used to correct the Close-up in the LT eye leaving the distance as it is now!
That sounded good to me… No glasses at all Close-up to Distance! We made the arrangements to go for it.
He told me that I would probably have to wear glasses while driving at night… *I asked WHY? *... He said to get better Depth of Field! I said "Oh, you mean I would NOT be seeing 3D without glasses"? He said Yes… That hit me very strangely by surprise… All of this and NOT to be seeing 3D?! I don't want it to be like THAT! Who ever heard of such a thing?! Maybe I could live with that… (??)

Then, I left and went to a Super Market, the next day, for a little grocery shopping… and had a horrible experience! Descriptions over the food sections along the walls, among very good lighting, began to be very strangely weird & hard to read! Especially when I was moving my head to read left to right & right to left… If my head remained STILL, no problem… but as soon as I started moving, it was terrible and very weird… me guessing that one eye could not keep up with the other eye…

Today, Monday, I called reporting my experience, put a STOP on the Std. lens works and discussed the problem with an expert on the subject.

I told her my story & what was decided upon…

She agreed 100% with the decision to go with the Std, lens, etc.

Then, I described what the Dr. said about wearing glasses at night for better depth of field… and said that I didn't want to do that… I wanted natural 3D vision. I told her about woodworking having to do things up close for fine work and then back away and NOT wanting to be changing glasses during the process.

She changed her mind and started telling me about some of the Cons of the ReStor lens… Like 5% have horrible Glare at night… 15% have medium glare… etc. etc. and glasses helped with the glare… *...*

Then she told me about ANOTHER lens that worked like the ReStor except if was a Conformity lens… meaning that the lens would 'give & take' to improve vision much like our Original Lens does in the eye! I asked then why wasn't I told about THAT lens at the start? Most people don't need / want it… To me, from what I had heard, so far, there was NO CONTEST between the two! *The Crystal lens got my vote immediately… * I asked her if there were Cons about that lens? She said she would send me information about it along with a few links to describe the two lenses more fully and the Pros & Cons… Same Price, which I found out to be $1,975 instead of $1,900!!
I hate surprises like that!

So, anyway, more information is now on the way to me where I can study the TWO lenses available…

My goal is to NEVER have to wear any glasses EVER no matter what… except for maybe some Dark Glasses (NON Prescription)!

So the the Plan is still open for study… BUT, it looks like I will be going for a $1,975 lens instead of a Standard lens.

More… as the World turns…

... stay tuned…


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulation Joe, I am a Trifocial wearer, what a pain in the you know what. No insurance to cover eyes, I have been wearing the same ones now for 6 yrs. Now I have to take them off to see the computer and put them on to see the TV. I can only guess how you must feel.

Great to hear you did well. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*MarkSr*... Medicare helps with these cataract lens…

6 yrs. is a LONG time for one pair… one RX…

I wish you luck too…

Thank you.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Joe, your right 6 yrs. is a very long time for a RX, but it's only been the last 4 - 5 months now that I am having problems, time for a change. Waiting for one of the big chains to have a sale, me and the wife both need them, but her's are only 2 yrs. old.

I'm glad your doing well, couple more weeks and you'll be 20/20 X 2. LOL

As always
Mark


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MarkSr.,

I guess you're not old enough to get Medicare?
... how long do you have to wait for it?

Bummer…

You must not have Astigmatism if you can use Big Box glasses!
... I couldn't do that in a million years…

OK, Buddy… I don't know what to tell you… besides Pray!
... it does work, BTW!

Later…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Information about the *Crystalens*

The initial information sounded SO GOOD!

BUT… (there is always a darn BUT that seems to change things)

One thing… ONLY ONE thing… on the very last page of the brochure!

*"Because Crystalens only absorbs a portion of Ultraviolet light, 
you should wear sunglasses with UV400 protection when out in daylight."*

I asked the question: * "What if I didn't wear those sunglasses?"*

*Answer:*
UV400, if not blocked, can cause a very serious disease affecting the Retina (can't begin to spell the name)... a very BAD disease.

*That STOPPED ME!!*

Like, HEY I like to swim in the daylight during summertime, etc. I like to DIVE… Sunglasses would NOT stay on my head in doing that activity!

BUMMER!! I was SO READY for it!!

The flexible material that the lens is made of cannot be coated to block the UV400…

So, now, we're back to ZERO!

The *ReStor *lens is known for a lot reflections at night… and glasses are recommended to filter them out.
That might not be such a bad idea… I don't think they would have to be RX glasses… just 'off the shelf' polarizing glasses. It is also possible one might have a problem in Low Light conditions, such as might be in some restaurants. That doesn't sound too bad to me… (maybe I would have to take a small LED flashlight with me! LOL)

Anyway, we're going to have a serious meeting with the Dr. early next week to nail down the Best way to go.

It's possible that I would have to wear "cheaters" for REALLY CLOSE sight… or lengthy reading.

*So, it's back to the Drawing Board!*


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Bummer Joe. Looking forward to what you decide. Learned so much already.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still learning too! LOL

*Glad it's helping someone…*

It's* FANTASTIC!* *Not to WORRY* about the procedures, etc. * They have it down pat now…*

*FOLLOW DIRECTIONS* is probably the most important…
... like applying eye drops: Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Bedtime.
... Wear eye Shield at nigh during sleeping hours. (to prevent you from accidentally rubbing it)
... Do NOT lay on the Operative Side…
... DO NOT RUB!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great news Joe


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Joe, I just had my second cataract removed. This eye has an astigmatism in it , but my first eye did not, so I know what you're dealing with. Ask your doctor about laser correction of the astigmatism after you have the new lense installed.
This may give you a different option as to which lense to choose.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dusty56,*

*Were you Near or Farsighted in your first eye?
What type of lens did you get for your First eye?*

.

The eye *I just had done was my Right eye WITH Astigmatism!*

I elected to get the *TRICOR* lens which corrected vision* Near to FAR* as well as *Astigmatism!*

*Works GREAT!*

As far as I can tell now, *I basically have TWO choices:*

*1. * A *Standard lens (FREE)* correcting Close-Up Vision, leaving Distance to my RT eye just like am experiencing right NOW. I'm near-sighted in Left Cataracted eye now… and can see 20/20 out of Right eye right now.
I would be hoping that the Standard lens would overlap a little more to Distance… might be wishful thinking… Will find out soon.

*2. * Get the* ReSTOR lens ($1,975) * with it's drawbacks, as mentioned, correcting *Close to Far.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Date Set for Surgery on Left eye!

10-24-13*

I have not decided on the Lens yet… but, I *WILL* have the surgery done!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Joe! I can kind of tell you're a little excited. Keep us posted.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Good Luck on the Surgery Joe! I Sincerely Hope everything works out OK For You!!!*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe,
After reading your posts, I went to a different Opthamologist, who was recommended by my G.P., and I'm having my right eye done first in mid December! Yahoo


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have decided* to bite the bullet and get the* ReSTOR lens…*

*95% chance I will not have Reflection problems… That's good for me…*

When all is said & done, *both eyes will be very close to the same… Near to Far corrected…*

Right now, *my Near distance, in Right eye, is about 14"-15" which isn't bad at all! I can read the computer screen very nicely!*

I got a pair of 1.25 magnification Cheater glasses that I can hang around my neck in the shop… and use'm if I need to… for real close-up stuff…

*It's a One-Time charge and, it's for eyes… Can't be cheap here…*

In two days, I start putting drops in my Left eye… for the 10-24-13 target date.

.

*Jim C et al…*
Be sure the Dr. has been around the block a few thousand times with a super good record!
I have a Super GOOD one!

*Have no worries… It's a piece of cake…* You have to be very careful during a healing month, after surgery, wearing a Protective Shield (with holes in it… you can see through it) during sleep hours taped over the eye.
... *You cannot sleep with your Operated Eye down while sleeping on side… * It has to be on the UP side.
(only for a month)

*In addition, putting drops in eyes 4 times a day *for about a month… Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Bedtime…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Left eye is getting a ReSTOR lens placed in it:

10-24-13 . . . 6:45 AM*

*Thank you for your prayers…*


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

You got 'em Joe!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe,
Due to severe astigmatism, I wil get the Toric lens.
Right eye first, as the left eye is my predominant vision.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*CFrye and ALL.*.. Thank you for the Prayers!

*jim C* 
You will LOVE that Toric… I have one in Right eye… SUPER!!
Do you have Astigmatism in BOTH eyes; ergo, 2 Toric's??

My Left eye did not have Astigmatism… I went with ReSTOR to get both eyes matched as well as possible.

*I am very HAPPY that I did! * An extra $1,975… BUT these are *eyes!*

Right after surgery, well, from about 10am to 1pm, my eye was* 20/-30* Which was several times better than Pre-surgery! AND is *good enough for me to be able to DRIVE! Can't beat that!*
My sight will continue to get better as it heals and pressure resumes to normal… in about 5 days, I should see more of a difference! Right now, I'm just getting back to normal from being dilated…

I can tell right NOW that it will be GREAT!! I can already see better than before… & my left eye will get better as it heals!

*I am ONE HAPPY Camper!*

Anyone with Cataracts and really NEEDS the surgery,* DO NOT WORRY about it.*
It has become very routine. Lenses are really GOOD and you have a good choice to choose from.

*Standard lenses are 100% covered by Medicare… *

*Special lenses* to fix Astigmatism and Near to Far vision, *the Toric, costs about $1,200.*

*Special lenses* to just fix Near to Far vision, *the ReSTOR, costs about $1,975.*

*The Crystalens is also good,* Near to Far, *BUT* you MUST wear UV Blocked glasses in daylight…
... if it hadn't been for the UV that had to be blocked with daylight glasses, I think I would've picked them…
...* BUT*, I could NOT guarantee that would always be wearing sunglasses during daylight… Like Swimming, etc.!!

Be sure you select a Dr. with MUCH experience and good record… Shop for the Best!

You will be happy!

Thank you all for your help & support in this adventure… 
... your prayer help, etc. was super!

*One thing I don't know yet about the ReSTOR* lens is how well it will be at Night!

*There is a 95% chance that I will get along Just Fine for night driving… *
... will let Y'all know how that works… as it happens… I really don't drive at night very much…

*Thanks again…*


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Joe That is Wonderful! Thank you for the update.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*So far SO GOOD!*

The Left eye has improved quite a bit since the surgery!

*Glare went from Bad to just slightly brighter than the Right eye!*
I look at chandelier bulbs from across the room…

*Two days after surgery:*
I look at them with Right eye… I can see the complete bulb outside shell & all with a light spot inside the shell… very clearly.

I looked at them with Left eye… All I could see was Bright Globs of Light where each bulb is!! NOT TOO GOOD!

*NOW:*
I can see the outline of the shells bulbs and a light inside them… very clearly ALMOST like the Right eye… The Bright spot is just *slightly brighter* than that with Right eye.

Clearness of vision is Super! Both eyes are very close in vision quality.

Have the ONE WEEK checkup this Friday… I expect the Left to be closer to Right eye by then…
... we shall see!

*OH!
I put on some clear Safety Glasses and puttered around in the Shop!*

*We had to get a new Frig*... our old one* lasted 35 years*... the New one will be lucky to last 15 years from the stories I've heard.

*Anyway, it didn't come with anything to put Ice Trays on.*.. So, *I collected some scraps and made a little Four Tray cabinet for them to sit in! * All I used was the Band saw, sander, glue, hammer, nails, primer, and Marine Varnish.

*I found that I could see the Cut Line, to be cut, on the Band saw without any problems whatsoever! * That is a Very Good Sign!! Looks like I can see pretty well about 12" away… maybe a little closer, but not much more… For the most part, that will work with me in the Shop! * I'm very HAPPY about that!*

I'll post a picture… after the Varnish dries… Nothing special… just something to hold Ice Trays in the freezer!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Your first post op project. Sounds like you are making great progress Joe! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK, I had a Dr. checkup today…

Got a Super GOOD report!

Today, Friday, one week and 1 day from Left Eye Cataract surgery I got a fantastic report from Dr.!*
He said "*I hit the ball out of the park*"… Vision Perfect… Healing super well… Near vision excellent too!
I also told him that I had driven at night expecting some problems… BUT I had NO trouble at all! Everything looked just fine… and clear… no Glaring problems at all! I was surprised!

*I am very HAPPY… I have 3 more weeks of eye drops before I can say "DONE".
Next Dr. appointment in 3 weeks for final Report!* (I think)

This is the *Ice Tray Rack* I made earlier this week!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

:-D YAY!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Last Dr. Appointment, about my Cataract surgery, for a Year!*

"In my opinion, you have perfect eye sight"...

"The best I have seen today!"

I have found I can see better Close Up if there is more LIGHT on the subject.

I got a pair of NightVision glasses which are supposed to reduce glare, etc.
In testing them out the other night, I saw NO CHANGE with them ON or OFF!
In bright daylight, they act as a mild set of Sun Glasses, cutting overall brightness down a little.

I am very happy with my NEW eyes… and I thank God every day for them!

*So, this has been my experience with Cataract Surgery… and I learned:

1. * There is NOTHING to be afraid of if you have very good experienced Doctors doing it.

*2. * I had NO PAIN at any time during the whole experience.

*3.* I could drive the very afternoon after the surgery.

If anyone has questions, I will do my best to answer them…

*Bottom Line…

Go For It and enjoy it!*

.

.
*This is where I went to have it done:

The Pacific Eye Institute
Dr. Roeske*
555 N. Thirteenth Ave.
Upland, CA 91786
800-345-8979


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Joe! Now put those perfect peepers to work in the shop on some more great projects! Looking forward to seeing them ;-)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a good idea…

Thank you!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe,
Had the right eye operated on yesterday and had the Toric lens put in. My eyesight 24 hours later, in the right eye is equal to my left eye (glasses) at about 6 feet. Will it improve in the next week with time?
When did you notice a marked improvement?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim,*

I could not wear glasses after any of the surgeries… My Brain seemed to make up for it using my Right eye…

I could see a huge difference almost immediately… but I did notice it got better & better even after a few weeks…

I was elated the SAME DAY!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

You're doing exactly what I did… so far…

Take care… DO NOT RUB!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Joe
My best eyesight with the new eye is about 6 feet away. I took the lens (now useless) out of my glasses. I can see much better without glasses in the new eye (right one) than the left one.
I hope it keeps improving.

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim,

Your experience is different than mine… I could read computer screen right off…

I stopped wearing glasses 1st day… never again after that…

Are you Near Sighted or Far Sighted? I was near sighted…

Are you saying everything beyond and closer than 6' is blurry?

I'm sure you will see things getting better…

Can you see OK w/o glasses 100%? Might try it and give it a little time for your brain to adjust to it… a few hours…

I was amazed how my sight w/o a lens over Left eye was with just the Toric lens in the Right eye… I did notice, after each BLINK, I would notice a slight adjustment Time of settlement… After the Left eye was done, that went away!


----------

